

Ask HN: references for pros and cons of a business PayPal account - RiderOfGiraffes

Greetings,<p>I'm looking to organise an event in November and I'm looking for easy ways for people to pay.  One is direct deposit into the company bank account, another is by check.  Yet another is cash.<p>What are the pros and cons of setting up a business PayPal account?  I've found precious little that seems authoritative and unbiased, so I would appreciate any pointers.<p>Other advice and comments also welcome.<p>Thanks.<p>PS: The event will be announced here, but is likely to be of interest to only a small proportion of HNers.
======
gspyrou
You try Eventbrite <http://www.eventbrite.com/t/how-to-sell-tickets-online>

